# 4 spawns at the same time



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I plan on going to about 600 bettas once these fry are fully-grown (I currently have 515 <3) So here are the 4 spawns I'm doing all at the same time.

Mustard Gas HMPK - 10 gal, java moss and duckweed
Full-masked Dragon HMPK Giant(Gold)-20 gal, java moss and duckweed
HMPK Salamander- 10 gal cabomba and waterlettuce
Full-Masked Dragon HMPK Giant(Copper) 20 gal hornwort and watterlettuce

Out of my 515 bettas, only 13 of them were ever obtained by NOT breeding. These 4 pairs above I bred also, none of them are related though. Conditioning ended today, 2 weeks, 5 feedings per day of live and frozen food (live mosquito larva, earthworms, adult brine shrimp, Daphine, whiteworms, microworms, live black ants and all other manner of "wicked beasties" released them all today, i will be giving a daily update everyday. if anyone is interested in fry, i will sell some of the best specimens on Aquabid as well as here ( i do international shipping), just contact me about 6 months from now, when i start shipping them out. bubblenests are 3-4 inches in width and an inch out of the water. Dim lighting, spong filter turned off a few hours after initial release.

MG- Ive bred this young pair before, they are one of my best. the make is very gentle and the female willing. last time i bred them, the very moment i released them they began embracing. I am still selling their fry, pm me if interested. anyways, he is gently nudging at her, making gentle s shapes. she has her bars and is in downwards position with fins clamped. in java moss. no doubt i will find eggs tomorrow morning.

Giant (Gold)- Again another very sucessful breeding pair, although male is a bit more aggressive. Female seeking refuge withen the javamoss. Currently male is busy tending to the nest, female approaches, but male drives her away again. I've seen one awkward embrace, but no eggs were released. might begin to court her tomorrow.

Salamanders- new pair, pair is a bit younger than the ideal breeding age, but i wanted to see how age influences the offspring. so yeah, a bit of an experiment spawn. male isnt tending to nest and female is headdown under the waterlettuce, ready for embrace. shes kinda like "uh, AHEM!" and males like "ooh, pretty cobomba, lalala..." hopefully he'll get his concentration back tomorrow, expect to see an embra on sunday.

Giant (Copper) - One of my best copper hmpk giant pairs, though this male has a tendency to eat eggs. just giving them a chance because the fry that do survive grow to be very nice aquabid fish. male tending to nest, fiercly guarding it... this particular female is a bit more timid but she is an excellent spawner as ive seen in the past. female hiding in hornwort. male tending to nest and driving female away. hopefully ill see an embrace midday tomorrow.

as i said, daily updates everyday... also if u are interested in fry or any of my current fish, PM me! THANKS MEH PEEPS!!!!  <3 <)))))><


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, this is interesting! I will definitely be following this thread! I can wait to see the progress being made and how the results will turn out.

Good Luck (Flap a Fin)

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope to get 100 more show-quality specimens, little less than 20 from each spawn... any other survivers that id want are going for sale. My Bettary holds about 1,000 adults comfortably, and im only half way, lol... its making me depressed <3

Update on the salamanders... Ive seen one awkward embrace yet none of the eggs were expelled... male's been kinda been stupid and females kinda showing him "how to embrace" XD its cute, hes all like "so uhhh" and it looks like female trying to embrace him, SHES ALL LIKE "NO YOU FOOL!!!" <(((((>< <3


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

wow!! I wish you good luck and will most definetly be watching this thread!! 

lol.. Aww that sounds so cute!! Im sure the salamanders will get it soon then


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck with the spawn! I have been looking for a giant outlet in the US.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW good for you!! Good luck with all of them  I'm sure some amaaazing little babies will come out of these spawns


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, how do you keep up with school work or with your life in general. lol That's definitely a load of work.... they will be once you have to jar them.

Have you bred Giants before? Do tell....

Congrats on everything.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

giant breed in cali i'll be waiting to see your offspring.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

DAY2...

MG- YEAHHHHHH, woke up to a very tight-looking embrace, half the eggs are already in the nest. O: woop! no rips or nipping! <3 I swear this male can get along with any fish... expelling just ended, i think its over... I'm gonna seperate them now and treat the female in Mblue and aloe vera... K so male is tending to nest, very cute <3 moving eggs around and he's constructing an entirely new nest, no doubt he'll move the eggs... he using the duckweed to help "bind" to nest... 24-48 hours and i should little tails <3 got my infuosia and microworms ready...
GOLD- i also found them embracing in the morning but i think i startled them and now female is still hiding in javamoss and male tending to the current eggs in the nest... as midday comes I hope that all eggs will be expelled once the day is over.
Salamander- HA, oh, this pair cracks me up  the male is still acting really droll (amusingly stupid) I think i gonna name him Droll... ha  anyways, female is taking charge here, shes starting to harass him, no serious damage is being inflicted, though. shes all like "u dumba**!!! get yo s*** together!" male not tending to current nest (playing in the cabomba, its possible hes never seen live plants before), i think i see the makings of a new one though... ah, young love <3 this spawn is making me think of BEWITCHED by blood on the dancefloor, utube it plz! <3
COPPER- male constantly harassing female, i might switch out one of them and recondition if they dont expel withen a few more days... however if all goes to smoothly, no doubt that the offspring will prove to be very nice quality fish... the bubblenest is about 5 inches across and threating to reach 2 inches above the surface. Currently female is hiding in hornwort but she's still displaying bars, male using waterlettuce to construct nest. Hoping to wait until midday when the male may be less aggressive, hope to see an embrace...

Thanks guys! <3 btw, betas, koi, and discus are my life and i finish all my hw at lunch.
ALso those who are interested in Giants, I have about 20 adults right now and about 20 more juviniles... contact me if you want colors


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this sounds fantastic! Pictures?

-BL2033


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, this amazes me! 

I'm just wondering, you don't even have to answer, haha, if you make much of a profit at all with that many fish? I'm sure that making a profit is not your intention, but I'm just curious


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

ChelseaK, I can't believe I'm only 14...
I come from a long line of oriental fish breeders, and as expected, I have grown to carry a strong passion for fishkeeping. I am currently breeding bettas, discus, and koi; I might start fancy guppies, but linebreeding has made the species weak in terms of physical manifestations.
I literally supply this one store's ENTIRE betta supply, so yeah, I do get monthly "pay" for doing this... As through international shipping, Amazon, eBay, and Aquabid, that's where the main of my profit come from, which is how I'm able to sustain a comfortable living space for 1,000 males and 10 20+ gal soroities (not to mention a 150 and 215 gal for my discus and two 500 gal ponds for my koi... However, like all, I can't believe I started out with 1 betta. ONE I SAY. The purpose for me for breeding though is to strenghten and maintain weak strains, such as the melano (which is currently my main "mission") and to develop and improve bloodlines, not to make a profit out of the hobby. 

Update on the GOLD GIANT HMPK-
They are currently embracing, eggs being expelled. In a bit I think that it will finish and I am gonna isolate the female in nice warm water with M.blue and aloe vera (my softwater fish do not respond to salt treatment very well, maybe theyre being pampered too much, lol), not too much damage was being inflicted on this female, just a few scales missing and a relativly small fin tear... okay so male fiercly guarding the nest, adding lots more bubbles... Got my cultures ready, plus my giant fry respond well to newly hatched brine shrimp as a first food. WHOOPPPPPPPP!!!!!! X THROWS ME HANDS IN THE AIRRRR X

expecting the last 2 pairs to begin expelling midday tomorrow...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That has got to be with just the joy mostly because you are dedicating your life to them! I would really like to do the same thing!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Dead sunlight, I just wanna say, I'm 21, and you're my hero.  Haha


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i definatly want some MGs. they are my favorite. and i am the same age as you and i have only had 17 spawns. and the most bettas i have had is 100. you are amazing. i also keep koi. good luck and keep us updated. and post pics


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol I did my first spawn at 14 as well, what the heck?? I've only done a couple spawns tho. School was a pain and always got in the way LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So how are the fish and have you seen any wrigglers yet?

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol, sry guys, ill update tomorrow, im really busy today- the rain and wind cut off electricity for an hour O: they fine though. also my turtle eggz hatched! <3  oog, and the GOLD giants have eggs in the nest, 2morrow might hatch. details and hopefully pics soon to come, my camera is all weird


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your fish sound amazing! I really wanna see some pics. I don't know how you do it with school and all. If I tried that I think I'd go crazy. Goodluck!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I way older than you, and I don't know how you do it! I plan on two spawns at a time, and I have my daughter to help. Of course I work full time too.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With the amount of fish she have.
It don't really take that long to care for.
Even without a drip system or a slump system.
500+ fish will only take a hour to two to clean.
About 20 minute to feed each day.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Curlyfat bottom's right, in a way. I do have a backup drip system if my main filteration system fails (it is all hooked up, every tank. think of a petstore setup), but it doesn't take that long in terms of maintenance. also my sororities are all heavily planted as well as the 2 1/2 male tanks, so that greatly minimizes water changes as well. as far a pics go, ill try to post some, but as i have told some of you, we had a power outage yesterday, and many of my fish are in distress, i fear that an ich epidemic is on the way. also i think my discus tank cracked. and also, many people are demanding pics for buying, and my camera isnt letting me upload for some reason. and to top ot all, i still have to finish hw 

MG (yesterday) so i woke up to little tails, fry beginning to swell, male tending to them. everything in order. (today) beginning to venture away from the nest. today day 2/3, (usually) tomorrow the sac should be completely absorbed and the male removed. microworm cultures are at hand, ready for tomorrow.

Gold (yesterday)- i woke up and the male was driving the female away from the nest, been really giving her a hell of a time. after removing the female in a recovery tank with mblue and aloe vera, male tending to nest and binding nest with duckweed. eggs expelled last night, everything seems to be in order... (today) woke up to tails today, day 1/3 (usually) of absorbing yolk sac. male not eating fry, transferring to 2nd nest (he built another). fry starting to swell, might become free-swimming 2morrow, setting up male recovery tank... 

Salamander(yesterday) they did it. expelling eggs, aggressive courtship between the two, other than the fact that both are eating a few eggs, everything in order. setting up female recovery tank. (today) no hatching. i think Droll is eating a few rather than tending to the nest, fed him a bloodworm. seemed to fix him up. thankfully eggs show no sign of hydra or a fungal infestation. hopefully they may hatch tomorrow.

Copper (yesterday) male still constantly harassing female and driving her away from nest, but i see the likings of a courtship. occasionally, there have been a few awkward embrace, only few eggs expelled, and he ate them  i think theres only 5 eggs in the nest. he is beginning to court her more than tending to the nest. (today) they are currently embracing, sucessfully. female seems to be in bad condition though. her anal fin has espicially been torn up badly. okay, removing female. in addition to mblue and aloe vera, i might add a bit of a salt solution. hopefully she heals up. male has tried to eat eggs, but i gave him a few bloodworms (i dont feed either fish until expelling is over or if they are eating eggs) and he seems to be back on track. he's moving eggs around. hope to see hatching 2morrow.

thanks for all the support guys, the pairs really appreciate it  btw, if you are free, be sure to utube sugar were going down by fall out boy, it really reflects how i feel today <3 laterz! <)))))><

Dead Sunlight


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

btw, many of you have been asking about buying bettas from me, current ones and fry, which is totally fine. its just im so busy, im not gonna be selling and shipping out bettas until about winter break (late december)or next year. I am taking requests for reservations, though. just contact me if interested. Thanks again.

-DS


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yay. keep up the good work


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice job dude! Keep us updated on progress.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw crap. The betta addiction is the strongest drug...
Yesterday I was at a fish show up in northern California, just eyeing the competition and the stuff on sale, when i saw THEM.
2 (male and female) absolutly beautiful fish- pure-strain super platinum white HM's... So curse my wallet and bury my eyes, I got them goddang it!  Not to mention a 55 gal, but hey, it was new! And also I can either use it for a grow-out tank or for some nice discus I've been putting on hold. DO I SOUND LIKE A HOARDER???

MG- Fry became free-swimming today, lured male away with a bloodworm and placed him in recovery tank with a mild slat solution, Mblue, and aloe vera... At first a few fell to the bottom, then the male helped them up to the nest, only to find that during his absence, a few little sneaky fry drifted away from the nest. I felt so bad for him- he was all like trying to keep them all in the nest, epic fail! "Ugh, get up her- wait! Don't you go! Wha- no, no, no!" Thank you for another sucessful spawn, MG male #7. Starting the fry on live microworm culture.

Gold- Still feeding on yolk sac. Male "tearing" off pieces of duckweed and using them as a binding substance for the nest. He seems to have kept half the fry in the original nest and the other in the 2nd... Guess we'll see how that turns out when the fry beginning venturing from the nest... Preparing newly-hatched brine shrimp culture for tomorrow.

Salamander- Eggs just hatched! I gave Droll another BW, just in case. I haven't bred Salamanders a lot, and this is a new color stain I'm using... Anxious to see how the fry turn out. Today he happens to be aware of the fact that he's a father, and that natural parenting instinct kicked in... Tending to the nest carefully and actually yesterday he was eating dead eggs... No signs of hydra or fungus. He may just prove to be a sucessful breeder, who knows? Day 1/3 of yolk sac absorbing...

Copper- Eggs didn't hatch today, although I might have caught the trace of a tail or two... Unfortunately he doesn't seem to be aware of the nest or is tending to the eggs... Or no, I take that back- he seems to be alternating from swimming through the plants and tending to the nest. No sign of hydra or fungus... I hope it'll stay that way... Just wait till tomorrow.

And no, I'm not a guy... Very tomboy-ish gal.

- Dead Sunlight (super melano HMPK w/ lacy blackish fins)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

OOOOO Cant wait for some pictures of them! Take your time with the pictures im sure your busy!

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

No one's really checking back here anyways, and I usually end spawning logs when I'm raising the fry because nothing really interesting is happening besides the fact that fry are beginning to show color and develop finnage, so 2 more updates until I close this thread down. I'm going to finally conquer my fear and attempt to breed my 2 Fusefins... I can't afford for anything to go wrong with this spawn, I really need, need, NEED this to be a sucess! Conditioning ends in 2 days.
Last update: 1/2
Mustard Gas- Removed male last night, in recovery tank with a mild salt solutiion, M.blue, and aloe vera... All fry became free-swimming today, retained horizontal position. Feeding on microworms, isolating the greedy ones and feeding them less to reduce risk of SBD... Currently taking reservations for fry, this particular MG pair is blue over yellow...
Gold- Today most of them are still feeding on the yolk sac, but a few brave souls have begun drifting away from the nest. Male there to help them up to the nest. Tomorrow they should all be free-swimmming, male removed... Got cultures ready... Taking reservations as well...
Salamander- Still feeding on yolk sac, Droll isn't eating any as far as I'm seeing... Day 2/3... I'm not taking reservations yet, I want to see how the offspring turn out.
Copper- Some eggs are hatching, not all though. Male seems to be back on track, though. No eating, just tending to the nest... Taking reservations...

Thanks for all the support, guys, really appreciate it... Be sure to find my thread "Fusefin Spawn" in Breeding, which should be up in a few days.

- Dead Sunlight (super melano HMPK w/ lacy blackish fins, bred by me)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love your avatar picture! If he one of the ones your breeding?

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

No, he's one of my fail Triple Tails... Dreadful coloring (lol), oversized dorsal, and he's got that dent near the back of his head (deformation) and the split between the lobes didn't break off cleanly... absolutly dreadful, and yet people are bidding up to 950 on a DEFORMED FISH O__o ?????


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well his imperfections makes me love him! How did you manage to get a 3 DT?

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a cousin whose an oriental fish breeder too, he was selling some of his rare stock on AB, I got one of his TT pairs for 2,000 or something like that, but these fish were ABSOLUTLY PERFECT, flawless finnage and color, plus my fish look like trash compared to his, seriously.
And so I began line-breeding and am in possession of 11, 3 are perfect. I'm trying to get perfect pics of my "perfects" but they go pale whenever they see a camera, or i think the lens frightens them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol need to paparazzi them "surprise!" -click- :lol: and that's actually pretty amazing... 4 spawns at once


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, lol... But I've managed up to 9 at the same time comfortably

<)))))><


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how many spawns can you go up to and still be sane?

-BL2033


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I personally could do 2. Maybe. :lol: so you doing 4 is amazing to me xD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I was starting to go crazy at 11, so I'm pretty fine with 10, better yet 9. Well I still have so much room in my house (pretty much every single wall is covered with something that has to do with fish: a picture of a fish, tank, rip-outs from fishkeeping magazines...), I could possibly do more if I had someone to help, haha.

D; a member here, Maryrox247, used to conduct spawns with me until she moved...

<)))))><


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Sena Hansler: I think 2 would be my maximum as well only because i have 3 tanks 10 gallons and 1 big 55 gallon.

@DeadSunlight: Okay 11 spawns and I would definitely be going insane, in a corner hugging my knees rocking back and forth! I think 5 would be my limit if i had the correct tools because I wouldnt be able to schedule school, homework, family, and 11 spawns taking hours to keep spotless and healthy clean. And most importantly alive!

-BL2033


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yeah if I did not have work, or better yet had a stay-at-home job or something I'd totally be breeding  But right now, I've adopted out 5 of my males to really good people! <3 It won't be for a while that I'd ever be doing mass awesome breeding  :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> lol yeah if I did not have work, or better yet had a stay-at-home job or something I'd totally be breeding  But right now, I've adopted out 5 of my males to really good people! <3 It won't be for a while that I'd ever be doing mass awesome breeding  :lol:


Aww, well I think once you take your time and just enjoy it instead of rushing, you will have a great and successful spawn. Also you will get a quality par too hopefully!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol cannot rush nature 

And yeah, I'm looking for a good quality gal to go with my golden guy ^.^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait, where is the "golden guy"?

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Once I start working I may not be able to support my setup


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My golden guy is in my bedroom in a heated 10 gallon :-D El Dorado lol. Right now he has ich since I guess the drastic change from a 3 gallon to a heated 10 gallon was a HUGE stress for him x.x silly guy... But he is sooo super awesomely yellow he fits his name to a T!!!! <3 lol. I just want to find a yellow girl....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@DeadSunlight: Are those discus I see in your avatar?

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> My golden guy is in my bedroom in a heated 10 gallon :-D El Dorado lol. Right now he has ich since I guess the drastic change from a 3 gallon to a heated 10 gallon was a HUGE stress for him x.x silly guy... But he is sooo super awesomely yellow he fits his name to a T!!!! <3 lol. I just want to find a yellow girl....


Well just be warned that it is so hard to keep the colors YELLOW and ORANGE in bettas. For some reason, it fades as the generations go on, unless you keep bringing other really yellow or orange males/females into the line.

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, its a Google picture, I breed discus too.
@ Sena Hansler, El Dorado is very pretty, yellow flames!!!!
I must ask where you got him O__O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe I know right?? xD 

And yeah that is why I am hunting for a yellow girl, or at least something close... then breed the generation back to one parent (hopefully) or find another yellow boy/girl, then breed out to another unrelated betta, then back again... Just to see if I could get a good number of super yellows  pale yellows? seen them. Real yellow? -dies-


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I heard from a friend that fry usually inherit the strongest traits from the female, but from my results, this varies...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... true. I try to breed the healthiest immune system ones - but I really would love this color (I know it's an off color from red) to come up in fry... even if not fully in the first generation, hopefully in the second or third.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@DeadSunlight: That maybe true.

@Sena Hansler: That sounds like a wonderful idea! I'm sure once you start, you'll definitely be successful! Also even if it isnt in the 3rd generation, they will still have it in their genes and eventually it will pop up.

-BL2033


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: it'll be the "wait a minute... red...red...red....blue...blue...blue.... yellow??!!" :lol: :lol: well, I'll aim to that color  But I only want to use healthy girls for him - just to get the best results.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

@Sena Hansler, I would have sold my last super yellow girl to you, but someone already bought her from me last month! O:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol well I am also in Canada... -laaaaame- >< so transhippers, extra fees....lol. kind of sucks ;( Do you think they'd let me drive a betta over the border? :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol well I am also in Canada... -laaaaame- >< so transhippers, extra fees....lol. kind of sucks ;( Do you think they'd let me drive a betta over the border? :lol:


Well if you are willing to do all that and use that much gas, then im sure they will.

-BL2033


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

...Sneaks a betta over the border... O__o
I went to Canada over the summer, its AWESHOMEHHH O:
Why wouldn't the people let us bring fish over the border, seriously? It's not like we would sneak a bomb or nuclear weapon into the shipping box.
O________O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dead Sunlight said:


> ...Sneaks a betta over the border... O__o
> I went to Canada over the summer, its AWESHOMEHHH O:
> Why wouldn't the people let us bring fish over the border, seriously? It's not like we would sneak a bomb or nuclear weapon into the shipping box.
> O________O



Lol then again getting to usa with: animals, plants, bugs, chemicals (certain ones), drinks, food is really hard to do! Coming back they don't care :lol:


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

It. sucks. lol
I SMELL BEAUTIFUL MWAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I'm watching Fred 
Doesn't it cost like 30 per night, yeah? Or was it 70? O__o


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dead Sunlight what fish show did you go to? Not an IBC show?

I thought in another post you said you had a "customer from Brazil" who bought your fish.. if you can export to Brazil why not Canada?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

O___o that's what I'd like to know :lol:


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Not ibc, it was just some little convention thing or something, showcasing all sorts of varities of fish, both saltwater and marine. 
And I don't recall saying that I can't ship to Canada...? I just don't ship there a lot.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well then :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh, I think saltwater and marine are the same thing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Not ibc, it was just some little convention thing or something, showcasing all sorts of varities of fish, both saltwater and marine.
> And I don't recall saying that I can't ship to Canada...? I just don't ship there a lot.


Uh.. saltwater means marine and vice versa :-?

Can you post a link to the show or at least the name of the club that put it on?

And no you didn't say you couldn't ship to Canada but your "sneaks fish over the border" post insinuated that you couldn't or didn't. Seeing as you're 14 (or at least you said so in another post) you must know someone who exports fish?...... since a minor couldn't do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol forgot about the age thing... If I could - actually maybe when I go to visit my twin, and friend <3 I can get a yellow female.. Lol get around extra costs.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Did I say saltwater? lol I meant freshwater and marine, sorry...
I was kidding when I said sneak a betta over the border 
yeah I'm a minor, I'm not old enough to ship. one of my relatives ships for me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That must be nice. Is your relative a transhipper also?

So what club/ organization put on the show?


----------

